
An open source object storage server compatible with Amazon S3 APIs - mooreds
https://github.com/minio/minio/
======
ohiovr
This is is something I have wondered about when an open source s3 solution
would arrive. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
ohiovr
Holy smokes this thing's development is on fire. Can't wait to see if it is
good enough for my simple needs.

